# Tapatalk 12-1-11 Update



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just updated the tapatalk plugin for this site with the newest fixes and patches... please use this thread to report any issues.

Thank you


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Couple of things, first, thanks for the update!!!

Second, and so far the only issue I've seen and not a huge deal, by when navigating thru the forum list, not the newest posts, each sub forum has a green line to the left of it which means unread posts, which is normal, but once actually in that forum to view the threads, the oval bubble on the right side still shows up grey, as if there's nothing new to read.

Third, links posted to another rootzwiki thread opens the browser instead of the thread in the app...if that makes sense.

I'll keep poking around and see if anything else comes up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

The links thing isn't new is it? there would be no way to have a www. link open in TT imo...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

No its not a new thing...but I've noticed before on here and other forums that if the link is directed to another thread, it usually opens the thread in the app, but other "outside" links will go to browser. Maybe its just the way a link is posted then.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> The links thing isn't new is it? there would be no way to have a www. link open in TT imo...


No, in some forums, if you click on a link in a post that leads to another thread on that same forum, TT will open that thread within TT. pretty slick, but doesn't work in all forums, do I'm guessing it has to do with the type of forum software used...


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ok, thanks for the feedback, I will point them to this thread for more info...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool cool, I'll try and find an example.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, i can't load the ics thread that twistedumbrela started in the thunderbolt section...even cleared app data, uninstalled, reinstalled...

Edit: here's the link

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8424-rom-ics-thunderbolt-alpha35/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I have just updated the tapatalk plugin for this site with the newest fixes and patches... please use this thread to report any issues.
> 
> Thank you


So what does this mean? Do we need to update to newest TT for app to work?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

tbot said:


> Also, i can't load the ics thread that twistedumbrela started in the thunderbolt section...even cleared app data, uninstalled, reinstalled...
> 
> Edit: here's the link
> 
> ...


Just hit refresh while it's trying to load. Or tap the last page arrow.

Other than that, everything has been working fine....finally.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> So what does this mean? Do we need to update to newest TT for app to work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nothing to do on your end at all, what it means is I have updated the backend of tapatalk with the latest software that has finally fixed all of the issues we have had with tapatalk. Tapatalk has been working really hard on fixing bugs over the last month and we are excited to finally resolve them. Make sure your TT app is up to date in the market and you should be all set.


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

It appears to be working fine for me. Happy Day! !


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Notification still don't seem to be working when new posts are made

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

how do i visit the liquid sub forums (or any sub-forum for that matter on tapatalk) (Apologies if this was adressed way back, I havent kept up/searched...kill me.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Notification still don't seem to be working when new posts are made


I just unsubscribed and resubscribed so hopefully that works.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

ktklein72 said:


> Notification still don't seem to be working when new posts are made
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Notifications are not a feature of Tapatalk on IPS IIRC...


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

how do i see the liquid subforums on my tapatalk other than subscribing to it?


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh ok then other than that I guess all is working. I did report some other bugs to Tapatalk that are in 1.13.3 so hopefully they will fix them in the next release.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

nocoast said:


> how do i see the liquid subforums on my tapatalk other than subscribing to it?


browse forums, and select it....


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tapatalk will not let me subscribe to this thread (mark it as a favorite). All other threads seem to work fine. Just installed 1.13.4 so not sure if the issue is the app, the thread or maybe this thread just cannot be subscribed to.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> browse forums, and select it....


this is major lolz because ive been loading up the tbolt dev forum in tapatalk every day for a WHIIIILE and today is the first day i can even see the subforums. I didnt do anything to change the application, I wonder what was wrong in the first place..


----------



## numbroino21 (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't give me an option to "thank" posts

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

Today tapatalk is not even letting me into the forum. It says it can't connect and to contact the forum administrator. I have the latest version 1.13.4. I deleted it and re-added but it didn't help. It was working yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

jayf said:


> Today tapatalk is not even letting me into the forum. It says it can't connect and to contact the forum administrator. I have the latest version 1.13.4. I deleted it and re-added but it didn't help. It was working yesterday. Thanks.


Phew, glad I saw this as I have the same issue.


----------



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> Phew, glad I saw this as I have the same issue.


Same here..


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Edit, again, and updated Tapatalk no connection, contact forum Admin..


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Oct 16, 2011)

Same here thought I was alone on this


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Same here


----------



## jsyi84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Same here....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's working ATM.


----------



## jsyi84 (Nov 19, 2011)

poontab said:


> It's working ATM.


Just tried it. Yep


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Working again for me too









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

Me too. Thanks whoever! Hope it sticks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

jayf said:


> Me too. Thanks whoever! Hope it sticks.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It will....







Tapatalk has been great at fixing all the issues!







great people!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

- Can't click on quoted posts to go to those posts
- Can't perform the "thanks" function within the app


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Just noticed, since forum runner is shut off, any thread that is "participated" in doesn't act like its been updated been with new posts.

Aka, viewing the latest posts, threads that haven't been participated in show as having new posts (obviously). Yet, when a participated thread pops up, it appears as not having any new posts, even tho it does.

I'm basing this off the thread replies/views bubble that's green with new posts and grey with no new, or I guess unread, posts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, so another issue. Tried replying in tapatalk with the above, and it came back with an error in communicating with the forum servers. Tried a few things like back in out and going back in the reply activity and still the same thing. Then when I completely backed out of tapatalk and opened it back up, the preview said I had replied, but when I opened up the thread it didn't show the updated post.

Ironically, it actually did successfully post...5 times...just wouldn't show in the app. I had to come to the website and edit the posts.

So...sorry about this hehe, not exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Delete...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Delete...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Delete...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Rootzwiki app isn't working for me. I get some issue regarding a plug in. I already tried force stopping it. Is it just me? 
It was working for me last night.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

"Error
The remote server sent an unkown response. This could be a result of the forum software plugin being outdated or having a conflict"


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Forum runner has been disabled as of last night to to issues with the app in a very heavy traffic environment. When they can resolve these issues, we will be able to turn it back on, until then, it will be disabled however. Please use the mobile skin or Tapatalk for the time being.

Thank you


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1, is there an easy way to add thanking posts in TT? One thing I miss being able to do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

That not connecting when replying bug happened again. Its weird because it seems to be only this thread.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The only annoying thing with tapatalk is the fact it doesnt show the green bubbles indicating unread posts.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The only annoying thing with tapatalk is the fact it doesnt show the green bubbles indicating unread posts.


Yeah, I've said this a few times hehe.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a quick heads up... we will be working closely with tapatalk to enhance the features as well.... we should have the new app out in the next few days.

Please


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

is there going to be any functional difference between the RW version and the regular paid version of TT?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope not


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> is there going to be any functional difference between the RW version and the regular paid version of TT?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


They are one in the same function wise at the moment, we are going to be working with them to add more features however that will most likely make it to both versions.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

That will be nice for those looking for a dedicated app


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> They are one in the same function wise at the moment, we are going to be working with them to add more features however that will most likely make it to both versions.


Cool! Good to know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Everything is working great except getting notifications on the top bar. I have to manually go into TT/rootzwiki and go to favorites. Was there a fix or is this still being worked on? Everything else that was broken seems to be okay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

When I look at my participated under latest, when I refresh - sometimes there is like a graphical flicker before it refreshes. Also I sometimes don't seem to get the latest posters preview on all posts, some but not all


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like to see thanks/like supported to cut down on compulsionary posts of "thanks man" but that's just whiney and the last of it from me!

Thanks man!

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure who to contact about this, but this thread seems like the right place. I'm having an issue of not being able to mark forums or threads as "Favorites". I'm not sure if this is an issue within the app or forum-side. I have the option to subscribe, mark as read, and create shortcut, none of which place the forum or thread in the Favorites tab.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> I'm not really sure who to contact about this, but this thread seems like the right place. I'm having an issue of not being able to mark forums or threads as "Favorites". I'm not sure if this is an issue within the app or forum-side. I have the option to subscribe, mark as read, and create shortcut, none of which place the forum or thread in the Favorites tab.


Subscribed threads or forums go in to favorites. It might take you backing out if the app and then starting it back up again.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

When I try to subscribe to a thread I get this message









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Antob125 said:


> When I try to subscribe to a thread I get this message
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am not having that issue. Tapatalk has updated a few times lately though.


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

poontab said:


> I am not having that issue. Tapatalk has updated a few times lately though.


For some reason I had a thread favorite and now it's not in favorites anymore. Everytime I try to add it it gives me that message. I just cleared data on Tapatalk and logged in again and I get the same message from the pic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mtmjr90 (Jan 8, 2012)

Exact same issue as Android Lover. It says it failed to connect every time I try to subscribe to a thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

mtmjr90 said:


> Exact same issue as Android Lover. It says it failed to connect every time I try to subscribe to a thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Same exact problem here too. Try subscribing to roman's cdma aokp thread for galaxy nexus and you'll see what we mean.

Also, tapatalk doesn't highlight threads with green circles for unread posts like all the other forums I visit.

Also, when I access a forum from favorites, it doesn't show sub-forums like other forums I visit.

Mobile site = too basic to be functional
Forum Runner = no longer supported
Tapatalk = not as functional as other forums that use it

Come on guys. I love the community here, but I would expect better from a mobile technology forum lol.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I get the green bubles for unread threads that I have either participated in or are following.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> Same exact problem here too. Try subscribing to roman's cdma aokp thread for galaxy nexus and you'll see what we mean.
> 
> Also, tapatalk doesn't highlight threads with green circles for unread posts like all the other forums I visit.
> 
> ...


There is no perfect world, if you haven't noticed that yet, we can try to please the majority, however pleasing everyone will never happen. Tapatalk is the current and future app, if you have suggestions for improvement you can post them here on their forums. We have zero control over how the app functions and the features of it. However they do appreciate feedback and suggestions on their forums.

http://www.tapatalk.com


----------

